# My rabbit twitches



## kirbyultra (May 7, 2010)

I recently noticed that when Toby eats, sometimes he has a slight twitchy/spasm thing happening near his thigh. Sometimes it's closer to his tail. It's not the movement of the body that is in line with his breathing either.

You can see it just very slightly in this video. Watch the area right next to the brown line marking on his body. It twitches, but only a little. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_l6sTPFALgU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Is that weird or what? Is it just a "I'm so happy to eat this" twitch or is it something else?


----------



## elrohwen (May 7, 2010)

I don't know what causes this, but I have seen quite a few other rabbits do it. It usually seems to happy while eating something especially yummy, like bananas.


----------



## Tofu (May 8, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I don't know what causes this, but I have seen quite a few other rabbits do it. It usually seems to happy while eating something especially yummy, like bananas.



o0ooo!! my rabbit does this too! .. but only when he eats bananas, and its around his spine.. *phew* glad to know it was nothing bad


----------



## tonyshuman (May 8, 2010)

I have heard of the "bunny banana butt twitch" before. Looks like Toby really likes his pumpkin (?).


----------



## Holland_Lop (May 11, 2010)

I have begun limiting pellets for my 11 month holland lop, and when he does get them, he often has a twitch near his tail too.


----------



## Pipp (May 11, 2010)

LOL! Yup, that's 'banana butt' in this house. :biggrin2:





sas :laughsmiley:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 11, 2010)

lol - great! Just a banana butt


----------



## elrohwen (May 12, 2010)

I just noticed that Otto does it while he eats his cecals. Apparently he really likes them x-P


----------



## JadeIcing (May 13, 2010)

*elrohwen wrote: *


> I just noticed that Otto does it while he eats his cecals. Apparently he really likes them x-P


I tell my guys they shouldn't enjoy cecals that much.


----------

